# CC Haines Ramp



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

I've never tried to fish the north end of Ceasar's Creek Lake - always use Wellman Ramp and have fished at south end of Lake. I read that the lake is really shallow at the North End, but wondered if you can fish from a boat north of Haines into Casar's Creek. If so, what is the depth in that area and how far up Caesar's Creek can you get with a 16' Lund? Anything up there besides catfish? Is the Haines Ramp ok for a boat like mine, or os it only for yaks and canoes?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like CC is at normal summer pool based off corps website. You can launch your size boat at Haines. It's prob 6-8 ft average in the creek but sections get shallow quickly and there is timber off to the sides in sections so you really need to be careful. You can get fairly far up depending on water levels and how much that boat drafts. Everything is in the creek same as the lake.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Couple stumps in the middle so go s…l…o…w. I take my Skeeter up there without issue. Even during drawdown. You can get up past 380 to the right as long as there are no trees across it. And about the same up the left split.

White bass run up there as do musky. Banks can get a bit crowded at the split and up towards 380.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

got stuck twice last june in a flat jon just trying to get to the main lake. the one time we were stuck for 40 minutes!


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

burnsj5 said:


> Looks like CC is at normal summer pool based off corps website. You can launch your size boat at Haines. It's prob 6-8 ft average in the creek but sections get shallow quickly and there is timber off to the sides in sections so you really need to be careful. You can get fairly far up depending on water levels and how much that boat drafts. Everything is in the creek same as the lake.





MuskyFan said:


> Couple stumps in the middle so go s…l…o…w. I take my Skeeter up there without issue. Even during drawdown. You can get up past 380 to the right as long as there are no trees across it. And about the same up the left split.
> 
> White bass run up there as do musky. Banks can get a bit crowded at the split and up towards 380.





ruffhunter said:


> got stuck twice last june in a flat jon just trying to get to the main lake. the one time we were stuck for 40 minutes!


Thanks for the info guys - I'll have to try it at least once


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

when you put in, the creek is on the far bank, at least if you go up the creek


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

ruffhunter said:


> got stuck twice last june in a flat jon just trying to get to the main lake. the one time we were stuck for 40 minutes!


You can't make a straight run from the ramp to the main lake. There are still some white PVC pipes sticking up where the channel runs a little to the right when facing the main lake. Head for the pipes and watch the water depth. It gets skinny beween th eramp and the lake but I have not bottomed out in my glass boat.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

MuskyFan said:


> You can't make a straight run from the ramp to the main lake. There are still some white PVC pipes sticking up where the channel runs a little to the right when facing the main lake. Head for the pipes and watch the water depth. It gets skinny beween th eramp and the lake but I have not bottomed out in my glass boat.


 From what everyone is saying, I guess you stay to the right whether going upstream or downstream from the ramp.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Backwater said:


> From what everyone is saying, I guess you stay to the right whether going upstream or downstream from the ramp.


I guess you could put it that way. Just be mindful that the stumps are close on both sides going up with a couple in the middle. As long as the water isn’t extremely muddy, you can see them pretty well. Just go slow.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

MuskyFan said:


> I guess you could put it that way. Just be mindful that the stumps are close on both sides going up with a couple in the middle. As long as the water isn’t extremely muddy, you can see them pretty well. Just go slow.


Always have one more question - do you find it hard to fish and control your boat in the creek? Are there places to tie off as you go up the creek? Any suggestions on how to fish it?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Unless there is a huge rain, the creek current is tame. Many kayakers use it. The winds get a bit swirly at times but where doesn't it. There are places along the way to tie off...stumps, branches, the bank. If you want to stay toward the middle, drop an anchor. One thing about the creek, it is ever changing with every heavy rain. 

I've seen quite few trolling the creek but I cast it. Used to get broke off quite a bit when bass fishing but with heavier musky gear that has not been a problem. Catching has been, though. LOL...always a compromise. When you get to the split, there is a deep hole...13' or so. Generally, 6-8 on the way up to that point. The left split has a lot of overhanging branches and is quite shady. The right gets more sun and is a bit shallower.

As long as we haven't had a storm like this past week, the creek can be fun. But as I've said, be careful and watch for stumps and whatnot. The high water has a way of changing the creek from week to week. There has been times I've had to power over fall downs or get in real skinny water to get around them. Always an adventure. I fish solo 99% of the time and have no issues "going up the creek". Get out there and enjoy it...it is still free.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

MuskyFan said:


> Unless there is a huge rain, the creek current is tame. Many kayakers use it. The winds get a bit swirly at times but where doesn't it. There are places along the way to tie off...stumps, branches, the bank. If you want to stay toward the middle, drop an anchor. One thing about the creek, it is ever changing with every heavy rain.
> 
> I've seen quite few trolling the creek but I cast it. Used to get broke off quite a bit when bass fishing but with heavier musky gear that has not been a problem. Catching has been, though. LOL...always a compromise. When you get to the split, there is a deep hole...13' or so. Generally, 6-8 on the way up to that point. The left split has a lot of overhanging branches and is quite shady. The right gets more sun and is a bit shallower.
> 
> As long as we haven't had a storm like this past week, the creek can be fun. But as I've said, be careful and watch for stumps and whatnot. The high water has a way of changing the creek from week to week. There has been times I've had to power over fall downs or get in real skinny water to get around them. Always an adventure. I fish solo 99% of the time and have no issues "going up the creek". Get out there and enjoy it...it is still free.


Sounds like fun! I'll be heading up the creek as soon as the weather cools off a bit


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

MuskyFan said:


> You can't make a straight run from the ramp to the main lake. There are still some white PVC pipes sticking up where the channel runs a little to the right when facing the main lake. Head for the pipes and watch the water depth. It gets skinny beween th eramp and the lake but I have not bottomed out in my glass boat.


there were no visible white pvc pipes, when we put in there last year. (late may/june i think). It was that open section that got us, before you get to the narrower banks before the main lake.


----------



## StillWater (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## StillWater (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

StillWater said:


> View attachment 491118


Wow! What a wasteland. Glad I chose to put in at the Campground and work that area for crappie in June 2022 Was that Spring of 2020?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Was this during drawdown for marina?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

burnsj5 said:


> Was this during drawdown for marina?


Had to be.


----------



## StillWater (Mar 7, 2010)

2010--pics dated 3 -2010?? walked down from 380,,,,got some good pics ,,bank spots to fish ,,,deep holes on south side of stumps,,, ,,structure ,,,,looks like desert ,,,, check out old bridge---


----------



## StillWater (Mar 7, 2010)

andersons fork


----------



## sjhiller1959 (8 mo ago)

If you fish beyond the fork - Caesar Creek goes left, Anderson Branch goes right- watch the banks carefully, rocks have a way of heading your way. If you go past 380, be really careful. It’s open season on boaters.


----------

